

I'm a high school student in SF for 2 days, can I visit your startup? - quaz3l

I&#x27;m 17, in high school, and have been programming for 5 years. I would love to see your company. I am from Minneapolis, Minnesota. I flew to LA, roadtripped to SF, and I am now staying here until I fly out of San Jose at 6 on Sunday (April 6). I came here primarly to tour colleges, however I would love to also see your startup! Email me if you want here: sam@mycube.co
======
theotown
I'd recommend Twitter and Atlassian HQs if you can swing it.

